
Show HN: JEEP: A JavaScript framework for robust software engineering - vinayms
https://github.com/vinayms2017/JEEP2018
======
vinayms
I am the author. This is an unconventional JavaScript framework that looks,
feels and behaves like C++ for most part. I have written a 130 page pdf to
discuss all aspects with ample examples. It is better if you glance through it
before coming to any conclusions or posting reactions. There's no need to
rush.

\---

This is my third iteration of JEEP. I had thought of posting in 2017 after the
second iteration but I am glad I got occupied elsewhere because the latest one
is so much more better in all respects.

